# Snow in the Bee Yard



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Hew cool!!!!
John Deer bee hives!!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Up in these parts we call that a "dusting".  Good lucking hives though...


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

you might want to take a stick and clear the bottom boards so they can get in and out unless you have an active top enterance.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

wfuavenger said:


> you might want to take a stick and clear the bottom boards so they can get in and out unless you have an active top enterance.



Yep I had to do that!!!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey! neat!! You have a mini,. "Lambeau Field" [the frozen tundra ] right in your back yard. Looks barren and desolate; [except for hives] pretty much like the [green/gold] Packers  post season.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Some of the oldtimers in our club say to keep the bottom entrance open even if you have a top entrance.Because the bees will fly out the top and try to enter the bottom and die? What do some of you think, i've not seen this,But? Jack


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"...keep the bottom entrance open even if you have a top entrance.Because the bees will fly out the top and try to enter the bottom and die? What do some of you think,.." 

I think it depends on where you live/have your bees and how much honey stores [how many boxes high] is needed. Like NS, they are 2 deeps plus a medium. Around here, it is very rare to have daytime temperatures above 30-32 degrees since December and usually there is lots of snow. The cluster is mostly in the upper half of the hive now.

My bees rarely to almost never use the bottom entrance after November. In those states from the MO. to North Carolina, average latitude for example, have many more days when temps are 35-40 degrees or above and the bees are more actively flying; using both entrances,. [?]. Just thoughts--- I brush the snow away when I can if it's deep.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I removed it right after I took the pictures.....but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

brooksbeefarm said:


> Some of the oldtimers in our club say to keep the bottom entrance open even if you have a top entrance.Because the bees will fly out the top and try to enter the bottom and die? What do some of you think, i've not seen this,But? Jack


And raise up the back side so any condensation that might occur goes down the inside front of the hive and out the entrance.

Nice neat looking apiary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> And raise up the back side so any condensation that might occur goes down the inside front of the hive and out the entrance.
> 
> Nice neat looking apiary.


I keep the opening of my entrance reducer downward so the moisture and water can run out and prevent damming up inside hive. I also use the larger opening.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

All three hives have freeman SHB traps so the landing boards are actually slanted down slightly.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Man that looks like soild misery. I hate winter! 

Can you post the link to the tecno video. At least I can dance to that and warm myself up.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NasalSponge#p/u/0/XtH9nG929OU


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I do keep my hives on a forward slant (force of habit) but all my hives have screen bottomboards. Jack


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Love that!









Side bar:

Are you going to make it to the Buzz?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I think so....may be Saturday before I can get up there but I intend to be there.


----------

